# advocate and drontal at the same time



## maggieandclaude (Jun 16, 2011)

Hi guys im new to this site so be patient
just been given advocate for my two cats by my vet and was advised i need to also give a treatment for tape worm as the advocate does nt kill this type of worm, ive picked up some drontal from my local pet store to deal with the tape worm, ive just noticed the drontal treats both tape worm and round worm, i have just applied the advocate and was about to give the drontal but am now concerned it may be a round worm overdose, as both advocate and the drontal tablet both treat round worm! is it safe to give drontal straight after advocate? andy advise greatfully recieved


----------



## Taylorbaby (Jan 10, 2009)

no you can not do this, I use milbemax & advocate and the vets advised a 2-3weeks space inbetween using them on a cat.

I dont know about drontal if you cn use it safely together so speak to your vet, not a shop as they wont know


----------



## Etienne (Dec 8, 2010)

maggieandclaude said:


> Hi guys im new to this site so be patient
> just been given advocate for my two cats by my vet and was advised i need to also give a treatment for tape worm as the advocate does nt kill this type of worm, ive picked up some drontal from my local pet store to deal with the tape worm, ive just noticed the drontal treats both tape worm and round worm, i have just applied the advocate and was about to give the drontal but am now concerned it may be a round worm overdose, as both advocate and the drontal tablet both treat round worm! is it safe to give drontal straight after advocate? andy advise greatfully recieved


Can I ask if your cats are indoor or outdoor cats? Shadow is an indoor cat and my vet suggests advocate only, as tape worm is not likely to be an issue. I give him one pipette per month to control fleas and worms.


----------



## Taylorbaby (Jan 10, 2009)

Etienne said:


> Can I ask if your cats are indoor or outdoor cats? Shadow is an indoor cat and my vet suggests advocate only, as tape worm is not likely to be an issue. I give him one pipette per month to control fleas and worms.


if your cat is indoor and you have no other dogs /cats goinmg out then you can do it every 6-8


----------

